# Nice little Project



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

http://i.imgur.com/2VC0d.jpg
8O 8O 8O

Alan H


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

What did Candy do? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

See quite a few of those in New Zealand, where I guess that picture may have been taken.

Colin


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

suedew said:


> What did Candy do? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not a lot lookin at the state of it :wink: :wink:


----------

